# HRP update



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

Lots of the little boogers. 1/4-3/8".






.....Bill


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Awesome! Prepping a tank for these guys as we speak!

And i love the setup of your tank - What is the plant that's dead center and also on the left of the tank? (I'm new to live plants)


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *MonteSS*,

Great video and cool tank. They already look to have good coloration. Did you get these fry before your female con killed your female HRP?

The roseline looks great aswell.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks. This was my first attemp at a DIY 3d foam backround. This is actually an Apisto tank.

I have two Roselines (got them for $3 each) and I had to seperate them as they fought all the time. I guess they need bigger groups like other barbs.

The plants are fake 

The wigglers and mom were in a cichlid stone in my 75g. I removed the whole thing and put it in a 10g. I kept the mom with them for about a month. When I put her back in the community 75g the Con got her overnight.

....Bill


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *MonteSS*,

Thank you for the logistical info about the HRP fry and mom.

After talking to you and some other people keeping roselines, I obtained a group of 5. They do well together and actually swim in a school when not feeding. I was able to get a great deal on them at Petsmart (not as great as your deal).

So if you wanted to do a school of them and are not opposed to big box pet stores you might want to take a look, the one in my area has been getting new shipments every week. Just a heads up in case you are interested.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Keep us updated on their growth :thumb:


----------



## remi (Apr 16, 2007)

Cute little guys. look just like little cons when they are that small.


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Any updates?


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

I can ship some whenever you want if you want to grow them out. They are still tiny.

....Bill


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

I think I'd love a bunch as soon as they're like 3/4" - 1" if that's possible


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

No prob.

....Bill


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Within a month you think?


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

Prob 2 months to get to 3/4" i would guess.

...Bill


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Sounds good to me opcorn:


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

Getting some nice blue coloring.






....Bill


----------



## Rigo (Aug 7, 2009)

U still have them MonthSS? I would love to take some.off your hands. I'm n the DC area, bout how far are u from here?


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

3 hours from DC

Ya. They are growing nicely. 1/2-5/8" now.

Shipping is about $15. One day delivery to DC.

....Bill


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm getting the feeling I'm not going to be able to take them off your hands for your Bill... What with the fact that I've already got a pair of convicts breeding every 3.5 weeks, and the HRPs that I have possibly pairing off, and the rams in the 37 possibly pairing off...

3 pairs of breeding fish, that's a lot of fry. :lol:

Thought I'd love to be kept abreast of how they progress


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

Rigo said:


> U still have them MonthSS? I would love to take some.off your hands. I'm n the DC area, bout how far are u from here?


I also know a guy in DC area with Leucistic HRP if you are interested.

...Bo;;


----------



## Rigo (Aug 7, 2009)

Oh ok, you must be in Blacksburg or somewhere out there in VA. I'd gladly pay that $15 for the shipping for some of those little guys. Haven't seen any pure HRP round here in awhile, usually Con hybrids. I'd be interested n the Leucistic ones also, but want the standard more. PM me when they grow out some


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

Was taking a vid of my Apisto Hongsloi and the HRP. They are growing out well.






1/2-3/4". Father is Rio Danli. Very blue with bright orange/red fins and tail. Mother is a standard blue HRP. $3 each + shipping if anyone is interested

....Bill


----------



## Rigo (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm down :thumb:


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

NP Rigo. Just PM me when you are ready.

Dad.









Old pic of Mom









....Bill

....Bill


----------



## Rigo (Aug 7, 2009)

That male looks amazing!! Don't know if its the angle of the pic or something, and I'm no expert so don't take it the wrong way but the female looks like its a Convict not a HRP. U have any other pics


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

I have had differing opinions on her. She is powder blue all over. She has the same body type (long and skinny) as my HRP Leucistic from Rapps. She has no color on her belly. Very peaceful compared to Con. My Con and all I have seen are very high bodied compared to length. I really dont see any Con in her.



















.....Bill


----------

